# bird bait?



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

does anyone on here know about any topwater bird lures? any input would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Stripers4Life said:


> does anyone on here know about any topwater bird lures? any input would be appreciated. thanks.


Look on eBay. Type in "bird lure" in the search engine. Below is a link.

http://search.ebay.ca/search/search...=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, some of those things look SWEET! They have better paint jobs than some of my duck decoys.


----------



## Jason413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out Thornwood Lures. http://www.thornwoodlures.com/bird_lures.html


----------

